# fat pants



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

ok so like you know those really like fat and bulky pants that snowboarders wear, yeah umm do I have to wear them cause no only are they ugly, but they make you look fat. and am I like allowed to wear shorts? umm yeah so like those are all my questions..
umm yeah snowboarding cool and all but I don't think they're worth wearing ugly pants over.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

no i mean I'm serious.
like I have no idea about anything like snowboarding so I'm just wondering
not my fault I lack knowledge..


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Wear what every you want, including nothing. 
I imagine shorts would be a bad idea unless its a warm spring bluebird day. 
Non baggy snow pants do exist, just look around.

The mantra around here is "Function over form". Meaning looks come 2nd to the functionality of a given piece of gear.

BTW: It's doubtful anyone is going to take you seriously... hope you have thick skin.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

oh yeah I do have a thick skin I know you people won't take me seriously at first cause well yeah I take looks of pants over function, but im in this for real this is like legit so I'm like actualyl going to get good at snowboarding.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

New rule: You can't use the word "like", the way you're using it.

Using that word the way you do literally makes me cringe....

Where you from?


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats cool, but for the love of god do not show up for snowboard lessons in shorts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry I just use like a lot. but I'm from BC

and is that a no for sure on the shorts?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where whatever you want.... But for some reason shorts and snowboarding makes me think of frost bite


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

well it's not like I'm going to fall when snowboarding


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh boy......


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

nooo I mean I'm serious. like I've never went snowboarding, let alone seen an actual snowboard, but I know that I'm going to be awesome at it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well with that, I'm officially done talking to you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

no seriously 100% legit. but whatever.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am just glad this is a complete joke. Are you that bored?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

why does everyone keep on saying I'm a joke. like are all snowboarders this mean? dude I'm legit, why'd this be a joke?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You said you wont fall


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

No he said he is 100% legit, hahahahahahahaha. Ok anett do you know someone like this or something? Is that why you are acting this way, just to take the piss out of them somehow?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

oh come on, I think I can handle staying on a board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow.....

The first day I was on a snowboard I broke my wrist, puffy knees, inabilty to sit for about a week, pow everywhere...


Where did you get the idea that you won't fall? I'm sorry but you are seriously wrong. And I agree with shorts = frostbite

If you're worried about the pants making you look fat no one will notice unless you're trying to pull guys and even then most are stoked you're even boarding.

Listen to the people on this forum they know their stuff.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

EDIT:HOLY FUCKING SHIT SPIRITED, TWINS?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You already got banned from BMX forums and skateboard forums for being a troll. What makes you think it will be any different here?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I really hate it when people say everything is legit or sketch even when it has nothing to do with either word. Example:That teacher is so sketchhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

http://memegenerator.net/Instances/571/Holy-Advice-*****--YALL-******-POSTIN-IN-A-TROLL-THREAD.jpg


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok so we know this is a joke. I'm up though and I can't sleep so I'm going to indulge the troll.

As far as what you said about being able to stay on the board. That is not the problem seeing as you are attached TO the board. You won't fall off the board. Your feet are strapped to it. Got that? Ok, moving on.

You WILL fall no matter how confident you think you are or how awesome you think you will be at something I guarantee you will fall at least once. It is great to have a positive attitude about something by saying "I'll be awesome at it." It is another to say you won't struggle while achieving that awesomeness.

Don't wear shorts because not only will you look like a douchey toolbag but you will have a bunch of people laughing at you because you're choosing to make yourself uncomfortable by wearing shorts in a cold climate(even in the spring it will still be cold by definition).

Now here comes the part where you say "I don't care what people think about me." That is a complete fallacy and no matter what anyone says, they do care what people think of them. Nobody here can tell me they don't care what people think of them because if enough people think you're an idiot for wearing shorts, you'll come back in pants, because you care what they think of you.

That being said, you sound female so I'll give you some advice. If you don't like the look of snowboarding pants in general that are baggy then you can get tighter fitting ones even some with designs like your favorite brands(D&G, LV, Gucci, etc.) 

If you are a dude then you will most likely get taken out quite a few times by people who think you're an idiot for wearing shorts. Quit being a n00b.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

wow, I don't wanna be the grammar police (nor should I be), but I've never seen someone type in valley girl-speak before. I'm truly dumbfounded. Even if it is a joke, it really amazes me that someone would bother to type in a slang that even makes a monkey think that person is stupid. 

If he IS legit, then our society really is headed straight into the shitter.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't care if I fed the troll, the pictures that followed afterwards were just so full of win.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

ok thank you guys I won't go in shorts, and I am a man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

dude pics wasnt funny
and may i have to links to these skate forum and bmx?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

anettcmf said:


> dude pics wasnt funny
> and may i have to links to these skate forum and bmx?


just remember this, double black diamonds mean that they're the easiest run on the hill..
which means it's like totally fun like okay dude


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

umm dude easy runs aren't fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow how long is this going to last? 

Double black diamonds are the hardest...

But yeah go for it! Buy the most expensive gear you can and bomb down the steepest mountain, preferably with rocks and lots of trees, one less idiot screwing up this forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

ok well it's not my fault I didn't know they were the hardest.
that's why I joined this thread, to learn more.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Make sure you don't buy anything burton, only posers buy burton.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

that's probably not true. there can't be one brand for only posers. and I'm not a poser if that's what you're trying to say.


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> Make sure you don't buy anything burton, only posers buy burton.


This post should come with the disclaimer "posers buy only Burton and everything they have says Burton with the big obnoxious B on it to show that it is in fact, Burton." This is quasi-true but as someone who owns burton bindings then I can say I really REALLY like them and I don't feel like i'm a poser because I bought them. That being said, I don't own anything else burton because their gloves run small, i've found much better boots I like, I feel their boards are overpriced and underdeliver, goggles are meh at best, their R.E.D. helmet that I bought has the absolute worst goggle clip i've ever seen and I've lost my goggles because the goggle clip became detached from the helmet so F that and I can go on and on with my rant about Burton but that is enough.

Original poster - you really don't sound like you're cut out for snowboarding. You sound more like a skiier who belongs in vail or aspen and is concerned about your image. For the rest of us, priority is does it do the job, and second is how cheap can i get it for, third is can it be classified as gangsta and if it can't then does it at least not look gay. Not asking much there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

ok i get how you say I'm not cut out for snowboarding, but that's what people said about me for the first time when i said I'm going to start skateboarding but like I never quit, so yeah I know it may seem that way but it's actually not. and ewww ski's are stupid they're for loosers too scared to get on a fucking bored, snowboards are way more badass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Burton def has a stigma but they do make some good things. Sadly you just have to sort through all the crappy over manufactured stuff to get to it.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

This thread is a joke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

no it's not. I just wanted to know if you had to wear those fat pants, and I got my question answered so you can lock or delete this thread if someone wishes to.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Come on guys, why would anyone take my last post seriously. And why would you feel the need to sit there and defend your choice to buy Burton anyways? If you like it thats good for you. Thats all I'm going to say on that subject because anything after that will be considered flaming at best.

Back on topic, anett make sure you buy goggles that have lenses where you can't see your eyes. If you can see your eyes through your goggles then you have no style and can be mistaken as a poser. Also grenade gloves are whats in, make sure you buy their pipe gloves(c390 I think it's called) regardless of the temperature. They would probably go good with your shorts as it would fit in with the spring temp dress code.

Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

ewww, looks really ugly if you cant see eyes. and gernade gloves are pure ugliness.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

anettcmf said:


> ok thank you guys I won't go in shorts, and I am a man.





anettcmf said:


> Ok so like I'm a girl, like I skateboard and bmx so that's like what got me into snowboarding. and yeah I also do other sports like football, so yeah I'm pretty hardcore, as long as my hair doesn't get messed up.
> Anywaysss, so I joined this forum cause I want to learn more about snowboarding I think it's called, cause like right now I don't know anything about it. umm yeah so like I live in British Columbia and there's mountains here like Grouse and Whistler so yeah it's all good. Yuppp..


k, looks legit to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah i know...


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

you might need some fat pants for those tranny hips of yours ***


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

whaaa...??


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

you heard me honey


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

dude stop hitting on me im a man

not interested

what is it with people on this thread taking a liking with me and hitting on me
back of i have an intimite other


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

. Bright Future

I'll go away
and perhaps when I come back
I'll be my old self.

You'll be in my mind
neither in the day nor the night

when I see your hand rest
on a book or on your knee
it won't invite my touch

and when you turn in the street
to walk in my direction
my heart will keep an even beat.

the color of your eyes
will seem unremarkable
not reminding me of mermaids' tears

your voice
won't melt anything of mine

it will be just
as though the body fluids scarcely turn
and each day
will feel much like the last. 

for you anett, my love.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

<Random> I was just stating a fact not defending Burton don't be a douche about it.

Original poster you said in your other thread you were a tranny.... Gotta deal with the consequences sweetheart... 

Grenade makes some awesome gloves. Just cause they're not covered in sparkly pink glitter does not constitute you think they're ugly. You're just shallow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

eww pinks for girls
im all for teh purple :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Kindly make up your mind if you have a penis, vagina, or none (personally I believe you have none)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

3 penises, 2 vaginas.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i was hoping you'd say that honey


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

oooh Thugit wants you


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

it's true, i've always had a 3 dick 2 vagina tranny fetish


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

citizengirl said:


> <Random> I was just stating a fact not defending Burton don't be a douche about it.
> 
> Original poster you said in your other thread you were a tranny.... Gotta deal with the consequences sweetheart...
> 
> Grenade makes some awesome gloves. Just cause they're not covered in sparkly pink glitter does not constitute you think they're ugly. You're just shallow.


I was actually talking about the other dude who was calling everything made by burton crap, except the things that he bought from them. Sorry I'll use quotes next time so its more apparent who I'm taking a jab at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

thugit said:


> it's true, i've always had a 3 dick 2 vagina tranny fetish


come on, who doesnt? :dunno:


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

I was just bustin your chops Random. The only reason I bought my bindings from burton are because I practically stole them with how little I paid. Otherwise I've owned enough to agree that they don't make the highest quality goods but they sure market them as such.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Oops sorry Random.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Anett. This thread is joke and don't try to say it isn't because if you look over your posts and everyone's responses to it you would understand. But if you don't, then you're a complete idiot who really is here to instigate some kind of online fight. 

But you did give me a couple of good laughs. Trolls, like yourself, are able to at least entertain me for a little while before I start raging, and for that I give you a thumbs up. :thumbsup: Good job, now find your way out.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> You already got banned from BMX forums and skateboard forums for being a troll. What makes you think it will be any different here?




That is one of the greatest pics ever:laugh:


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Oh my...you are definitely going to need those fat pants after all to hide all that shit.....:laugh:


Come on I thought you were supposed to set an example for the rest of us:cheeky4:


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Let me give taking this thread seriously a shot: 

anett, if you need a pair of decent,non-fatty snowboard pants, I can send you an old pair that I no longer have use for. It's just sitting under my bed gathering dust.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

it's ok I don't want your pants.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Oh my...you are definitely going to need those fat pants after all to hide all that shit.....:laugh:





Random Hero said:


> Come on I thought you were supposed to set an example for the rest of us:cheeky4:


I fully agree. I think you're going to be the one who has to track this person down and kill it with a shovel


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

what the fuck


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

a duck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

sam, what size are the pants?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i think crazytsao is longer the worst poster
this dude/galtakes the crown of #1 bonehead poster


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

This thread is full of win ..... :laugh: :laugh:





... but it needs more legallyillegal.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

anettcmf said:


> it's ok I don't want your pants.


If the investigators ask, I wasn't the one who dumped your body in the river. You fell. And the noose around your neck, well, that's just a coincidence.:cheeky4: Idiot.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> sam, what size are the pants?


I think either a men's medium or a large.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

O.k....I know this site is supposed to be all-about-the-love-welcome-all but come on....ban this bitch already!....or...are you guys into this he/she stuff....???????


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

anettcmf you lose one internet for being a total douche!

This thread did make me laugh quite a bit... Maybe we should let anettcmf keep 1/2 an internet for the obviously unintentional humor...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> O.k....I know this site is supposed to be all-about-the-love-welcome-all but come on....ban this bitch already!....or...are you guys into this he/she stuff....???????


hey you can't blame everyone for hitting on me.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

anettcmf said:


> hey you can't blame everyone for hitting on me.


No. We would like to hit you though. Let me find a piece of pipe. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

goddamn it, you're so bad at trying to flirt with me. its not hitting me, it's hitting on me. learn that damn difference.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

anettcmf said:


> goddamn it, you're so bad at trying to flirt with me. its not hitting me, it's hitting on me. learn that damn difference.


Wasn't the whole point of this thread, *that YOU started*, to find a pair of "stylish" pants. ('cuz you're obviously not in this for the boarding...) 

On your introductory thread...or perhaps it was this one, you were *complaining* about people "hitting on you". NOW you want us to hit on you? 

You've at least given me and my buddies something to laugh about. :thumbsup: 

PLEASE. Start another thread so that I may bash you yet again. Hell, replying to your troll stupidity is a good way to vent. So again::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

i dont want to start another thread cause im not a troll. 2 threads is enough for me right now.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheeky4: wuss.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Make it stop. Every time this a$$hole posts, God kills a bunny. End the bloodshed mod's


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought it was every time we masturbated, God kills a bunny:dunno:


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

m60g said:


> I thought it was every time we masturbated, God kills a bunny:dunno:


fuck, i've killed quite a few bunnies then this weekend :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys are all wasting your time with this dumb ass chick/dude whatever the hell it is. Shes not serious shes just an idiot sitting at home with nothing else to do. Focus on snowboarding here guys....not this jerk


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

Effective troll is effective. :thumbsup:


----------

